# USA trains switches - install question



## sbendall (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi there,

I have two USA trains switches that I would like to install on my outside garden railway. The question I have is about compatibility with using Piko or LGB switch control boxes.

The two switches both come with cable connectors A,B,C however does not blend itself to using the switch control boxes like from LGB and Piko.

When looking at the cables on the switch there are two sets (one that has 2 wires) - near the lantern, the one that has 3 wires

Is there any way the switches can be used without the supplied USA trains switch controller and install them using the above mentioned LGB or Piko switch box.

Thanks for reading the posting

Simon


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The older Aristo and the LGB EPL drives are motor driven units and take very little current to operate. 
The USA Trains is a dual solenoid. 
If you were to wire up the LGB EPL 5075 or 5175 box with the 3 wire scheme LGB had for the original drive (the one with 3 terminals) it may work if you tie these to the 2 solenoids in the USA unit. 
Let us know.


----------

